# Brazil Is Struggling To Fill The Stands At The Rio Olympics



## longknife (Apr 3, 2016)

Will they even get going?

Country rife with political unrest and constant anti-government demonstrations. The Zika virus scaring people away. Many venues unfinished and large distances between venues. This could prove to be a disaster for the IOC and the tens of thousands of athletes pinning their hopes on the event.

Read more @ Brazil Is Struggling To Fill The Stands At The Rio Olympics


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2016)

Would you go? If I won a free, all expense-paid trip to the Olympics, I think I'd pass. 


I've always wanted to go to Brazil, but now doesn't seem to be the best time.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 19, 2016)

They're gonna lose brazillions of dollars.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> They're gonna lose brazillions of dollars.




Real-ly


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2016)

The Olympics have gotten too big and are now grossly unprofitable. The prestige is no longer worth the debt


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 19, 2016)

That's because Brazil is now a cesspool run by  a Communist government.  They should have never been awarded the Olympics.  They don't have the means to be ready for it.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> That's because Brazil is now a cesspool run by  a Communist government.  They should have never been awarded the Olympics.  They don't have the means to be ready for it.



China put on a nice Olympics


----------



## elektra (May 17, 2016)

It would suck to get stuck in Brazil if the shit hits the fan. Little things are real eye openers, I once spent 4 hours waiting to get out of the Rio airport GIG, the government workers were protesting so they had one Immigration guy taking his time looking at every persons passport.

For a week after New Years, cause nobody was working, there was no sliced bread, like wonder bread in the stores. 

And of course the crime is really crazy, you literally live with crime no matter where you live, people getting killed, robbed, on just about every block of any given street. 

But, it is a beautiful third world hell hole.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 17, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> The Olympics have gotten too big and are now grossly unprofitable. The prestige is no longer worth the debt


I stopped watching when they started allowing pro athletes to compete  and cutting out wrestling and leaving in curling was the dumbest thing I ever saw

And now there's more doping than at the Tour de France

Time to mothball the games


----------

